

Ten Days: The Story of My Meditation Retreat - bumbledraven
http://novemberfive.blogspot.com/2007/11/ten-days-story-of-my-meditation-retreat.html

======
edw519
Nice story, but then what...?

(I was half expecting to hear, "I got so much control of my inner chi that I
was able to refactor 10,000 lines of code in a single session while doing
laundry and cooking dinner.)

~~~
dhimes
LOL or perhaps: I haven't coded since...

